# MALES of this site: the term cute



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

If someone of the opposite sex were to call you, or something about you, cute, would you take offense?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Uh, no. I would not know what to feel, honestly.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope....get called that a lot.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

This is promising so far. "Cute" is the term I most often use to refer to guys I find...well, cute. :blush Wasn't sure how they felt about being called that, though.

(Carry on.)


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

On the rare occasions I've been called cute, I've felt flattered.


----------



## neonknight77 (May 21, 2017)

It's a shame a compliment needs to be questioned in the first place.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I wouldn't feel offended but I probably wouldn't believe them either. I've been rejected and hurt enough times by the opposite sex that I don't feel attractive or desirable to women at all.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

tehuti88 said:


> This is promising so far. "Cute" is the term I most often use to refer to guys I find...well, cute. :blush Wasn't sure how they felt about being called that, though.
> 
> (Carry on.)


Lol


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I dont have a problem with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

I love how putting the word MALE on things brings this influx of replies 

Thank you everyone for your answers so far.


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

I tend to get defensive when someone Is actually trying to insult me. Someone saying I'm cute is okay with me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

No


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

No.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Well, I'm a MALE and no.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

I've never wanted to be considered "cute" and I have been called it before and didn't like it despite knowing it isn't meant to be an insult. To me "cute" is something you say to someone who is weak and weakness disgusts me.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

It would make me a bit uncomfortable, I'm not very good at receiving compliments. I wouldn't be offended though, it would be sorta nice if somebody thought I was genuinely cute. Though I suppose it depends on which form of cute they're using, cute like a puppy/baby, or cute in an attractive way. I guess neither would _offend_ me, I'd just prefer one over the other.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

condescending


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

@She and Her Darkness is scary with her dark owl and yelling! 

Though I did /just/ watch the episode of Avatar the Last Airbender where the giant owl chases team Aeng out of the library so I probably heard it in his voice. :um

But no, I'd be floored over the moon, but not as painfully as that sounds.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

As lomg as it's not "F L Y" cute then it's OK


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

Kind of.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

No


She and Her Darkness said:


> , or something about you


Depends what that something is.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Generally speaking, no.

It depends on the context though, "cute" can be said in a way that implies they're just trying not to offend you.


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

I'll take what i can get


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

ShadowOne said:


> I'll take what i can get


:yes


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes I'd find it offensive...unless I was actively trying to be cute. It basically means that whatever message you were trying to convey or the persona you were trying to project was not well received and instead labeled and denigrated into something that masks the original effect.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

She and Her Darkness said:


> I love how putting the word MALE on things brings this influx of replies
> 
> Thank you everyone for your answers so far.


Call us UNWOMEN 

I male, so I answer now.

It would be a weird thing to call me, I wouldn't be offended though.


----------



## 870945 (Jun 23, 2017)

If it's about my look: It's good/okay

If it's about something i'm kinda familiar with doing, that I think i'm good at but not really are: It can be annoying or seen as teasing, depends on situation

If it's after all the flirting and sexual tension creating I've tried to done and that's the only answer I get: Time wasted, move on. No harm done


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

*Glances out in space* I am not cute. I am manly as hell! >.< 

Really I don't mind, though I guess I would act like the way above just for the fun of it. In almost all situations being called cute wouldn't upset me or anything.


----------



## Typhus (Apr 28, 2017)

I don't see it as a compliment, I see it in the same light as calling a male a "nice guy". From experience, when I've seen women using the term, to describe men, it's usually in a condensing, even patronizing tone to a degree. Cute is dimunitive, and at often, teasing; it can also be used as a substitute to refer to 'ugly but adorable', much in the same way as "nice guy" is used to describe men.

Babies are called cute, puppies and kittens are called cute, when your pets do something silly, you may refer to it as cute, children can be cute, so yeah it's definitely a term someone shouldn't use to 'complement' and grown male or even a grown women.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Typhus said:


> I don't see it as a compliment, I see it in the same light as calling a male a "nice guy". From experience, when I've seen women using the term, to describe men, it's usually in a condensing, even patronizing tone to a degree. Cute is dimunitive, and at often, teasing; it can also be used as a substitute to refer to 'ugly but adorable', much in the same way as "nice guy" is used to describe men.
> 
> Babies are called cute, puppies and kittens are called cute, when your pets do something silly, you may refer to it as cute, children can be cute, so yeah it's definitely a term someone shouldn't use to 'complement' and grown male or* even a grown women.*


I agree. I'm surprised at all the cute-tolerance here. :con


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

She and Her Darkness said:


> I agree. I'm surprised at all the cute-tolerance here. :con


Cute tolerance?! :sus


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

She and Her Darkness said:


> I agree. I'm surprised at all the cute-tolerance here. :con


Well personally speaking I am obviously not "cute" . If a woman calls me cute (or cutie), it doesn't mean that I am like a little pet rabbit or whatever (unless its a rabbit that is inside a diseased gorilla suit). Sweetie is a bit weird (was called that once in a coffee shop), but hey, its better than abuse right?


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

She and Her Darkness said:


> I agree. I'm surprised at all the cute-tolerance here. :con


My bad, I'll only accept compliments that reaffirm my alpha macho virility from now on, because I'm reliant on a constant stream of compliments to keep up my narcissistic streak. I've been a bluepilled betacuck this whole time, accepting sissy compliments that denigrate my value as a masculine man's man.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

*peeks back in for a moment*

I feel really weird calling a guy "sexy," because I'm not sexually attracted to any of them (plus it feels presumptuous--"Ew, that ugly old hag thinks I'm 'sexy'??" uke ); and it feels inaccurate for me to call them "attractive," because while they may be aesthetically attractive, I tend to be more attracted to things that don't show in one's physical appearance, and IMO the word "attractive" just sounds so cold and generic. Attractive how? Attractive why? :|

Plus I have the maturity and mentality of an eleven-year-old girl. :um

So when I call a guy "cute," it really doesn't mean I'm emasculating him or putting him in the same class as bunnies and puppies. It's just my uncreative, juvenile way of saying he's sexy/attractive. ops

If I called a guy "adorable," THEN he might have to worry.


(I shouldn't feel a need to defend my habit, especially since most guys seem okay with it and I don't dare call a guy cute to his face lest I insult him (I've been tempted to more than once in the "Post a picture of yourself" thread, but keep reminding myself not to, thank goodness)...but I wanted people to know that some of the motivations behind using the term aren't as disparaging as they think. I'm an "anomaly," though, so my viewpoint may be negligible compared to normal women. Perhaps guys won't like compliments on their appearance from somebody who can't be physically attracted to them...? :/ I'm relieved I don't comment in the picture thread now.)


ETA--"bluepilled betacuck"... :lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I never was called cute. Cute is for baby cats. Old panthers like me are called wild and majestic.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

nope


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 17, 2017)

Complimenting appearance is weird


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

What the hell is cute tolerance?


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Cute tolerance?! :sus





Karsten said:


> What the hell is cute tolerance?


I just meant the guys who were okay with being called cute. I wasn't expecting so many responses along the lines of "Yeah, I'm fine with it," considering both how diminutive it can sound, and the difference between this site and reddit, where someone else posed this question and nearly all of the guys found it offensive.

lol :laugh: you two are so suspicious


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

She and Her Darkness said:


> lol :laugh: you two are so suspicious


Your owl is suspicious.

TELL ME WHAT YOU DID WITH EMMA YOU PELLET PUKING BEAST!


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Cute shaming is not acceptable. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*NO*

I can't see much reason for me to get offended, unless the tone of the person who's calling me cute is snarky. Even then, I still wouldn't feel "offended".

The only reason I can think of for someone to feel offended is if they themselves consider the word taboo--which to me is kind weird in this day and age.

Guys can be cute, just as girls can be "boyish".

Guys and cute aren't mutually exclusive, last I checked.

If someone was teasing me, or looking down on me, then I'd get annoyed.

Otherwise, it's just something someone else perceives as being cute. Not a problem for me.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

I guess i change my answer. It all depends on context at the end of the day. I just feel like I don't hear girls calling guys cute much unless it is in a patronising manner.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

tehuti88 said:


> *peeks back in for a moment*
> 
> I feel really weird calling a guy "sexy," because I'm not sexually attracted to any of them (plus it feels presumptuous--"Ew, that ugly old hag thinks I'm 'sexy'??" uke ); and it feels inaccurate for me to call them "attractive," because while they may be aesthetically attractive, I tend to be more attracted to things that don't show in one's physical appearance, and IMO the word "attractive" just sounds so cold and generic. Attractive how? Attractive why? :|
> 
> ...


Don't be bashful tehuti, say wutever u want. The worst thing that happens is they misinterpret it and then you clarify it for them. Or they are legit insane (which has happened to me before; not by calling some1 cute tho lol) and you can't reason with them and have to eventually write them off as a lost cause. But in that situation it isn't your fault, so yeah.


----------



## firewatch93 (May 7, 2017)

I wouldn't believe them.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

She and Her Darkness said:


> If someone of the opposite sex were to call you, or something about you, cute, would you take offense?


It depends on what. If a chick called my pecker cute I don't think that would go over well. My nose hairs might be OK to be call cute though.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

Typhus said:


> I don't see it as a compliment, I see it in the same light as calling a male a "nice guy". From experience, when I've seen women using the term, to describe men, it's usually in a condensing, even patronizing tone to a degree. Cute is dimunitive, and at often, teasing; it can also be used as a substitute to refer to 'ugly but adorable', much in the same way as "nice guy" is used to describe men.
> 
> Babies are called cute, puppies and kittens are called cute, when your pets do something silly, you may refer to it as cute, children can be cute, so yeah it's definitely a term someone shouldn't use to 'complement' and grown male or even a grown women.


I call my boyfriend cute all the time--not because I'm patronizing him or because I'm likening him to fluffy rodent children. I feel like there are different contexts and qualities that at different times are more playfully endearing than necessarily "sexy" (i.e. "Hey, you, come here, I want to jump your bones.") There are things he does and says which simply make me smile, that make me happy, that remind me how important he is to me. To me, that is "cute." It doesn't mean I think less of him, either as an adult _or_ a person in general. Exactly the opposite, really.

Shrug.

As far as the "nice guy" schtick goes--I've never heard anyone derisively call someone a "nice guy" who was actually nice, personally. It's more of a sarcastic term for guys who _pretend_ to be nice in order to reap some kind of benefit (usually without even a hint of self-awareness). _Actual_ nice people are awesome.


----------



## causalset (Sep 11, 2016)

She and Her Darkness said:


> If someone of the opposite sex were to call you, or something about you, cute, would you take offense?


Not at all. On the contrary: I will take it as a complement.

In general, I don't want girls to find me manly. All I want is to be loved, whichever way they will love me. And thats why I want girls to approach me first and I don't understnad why some guys are opposed to it; they are just ruining everything for me by making girls think I wouldn't want something I actually do want, desperately so.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

I really don't care about being "manly" or "masculine" or whatever else so "cute" seems like a positive term to me. But no one would ever think that so it doesn't even matter.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

causalset said:


> Not at all. On the contrary: I will take it as a complement.
> 
> In general, I don't want girls to find me manly. All I want is to be loved, whichever way they will love me. And thats why I want girls to approach me first and I don't understnad why some guys are opposed to it; they are just ruining everything for me by making girls think I wouldn't want something I actually do want, desperately so.


lol you're cute, very misguided and a bit mentally unstable (from what you've said in posts,) but cute.


----------



## causalset (Sep 11, 2016)

Persephone The Dread said:


> lol you're cute, very misguided and a bit mentally unstable (from what you've said in posts,) but cute.


Well, a male calling me cute is different. What I want is to be loved by females LOL.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

causalset said:


> Well, a male calling me cute is different. What I want is to be loved by females LOL.


Well you have a lot of really peculiar thoughts about socialising that you might benefit from working through with a professional. Then, maybe you'll find a girlfriend.


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

It depends on the context

compare the following cases:

"You still live with your parents, aww, how cute" <-- not so good

"Heeeey you're cute, come party with us" <-- better


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

She and Her Darkness said:


> If someone of the opposite sex were to call you, or something about you, cute, would you take offense?


It depends on the context/situation. If someone told me I was "cute" after sex, I'd feel awkward if not offended. If it was after a dinner with friends and I was told I was "totally cute/sweet" it would be a compliment.

When I call a woman cute, it's always meant to be a compliment. Though I do take time to think about it first and how they would interpret it.


----------



## causalset (Sep 11, 2016)

path0gen said:


> It depends on the context/situation. If someone told me I was "cute" after sex, I'd feel awkward if not offended.


You just reminded me of something. So i don't do sex before marriage but I do do sexual "things" such as snuggling naked. So anyway, there was one girl whom I had just one date with and who spontaneously started kissing me and snuggling while we both lifted up our shirts (we were on the street and then in the car). Anyway, she told me that "snuggling is cute" afterwords. I took it as somewhat positive, although for the most part I just puzzled about the meaning: I though "cute" refers to the person, not to the action. And also "cute" is supposed to be a quality, but "doing" something isn't a quality. Thats what I been thinking.

But in any case, she was negging me a lot: in particular she kept saying in a teasing fassion that I am "old" (she is 32 and I am 37) and I didn't like that since I feel self conscious about my age anyway. Also she gave me a lot of crap about my loud voice and also about mentioning that I used to be a stormfront member. She did it in a teasing way yet she managed to be disrespectful as well: like she would "tease" me "I don't think we would work out because at stormfront you were saying bad things about my friends" and I would "want" to say "I couldn't possibly have said bad things about your friends since I don't even know who they are plus my membership ended a week before I met you" and she would interrupt me half sentence with "not so loud" (in reference to my voice) then I would try to finish the sentence over her "not so loud" so I would want to speak louder than her which ironically made her say "not so loud" all the more, so it was basically a shouting match where she tried to interrupt me and I tried to finish a sentence. In any case, the first time she did this was half an hour *before* we were kissing (although she didn't do it nearly as much as she did it the next day as evident from us actually getting past that the first time around) abut then the next day after we kissed when she did it again it was awful, so after I got frustrated about not being able to complete a single sentence within *half an hour* I lost my temper and she used my temper tantrum as a *serious* reason not to date, and when I tried to explain myself over texts as to how I simply lost temper tantrum over "technical" reason of not being able to complete a sentence for half an hour, she called me "weird" which I found insulting. But anyway, I found it quite puzzling that she wanted to kiss that one time. Sometimes I wonder if she found a perverse sexual pleasure out of trying to be demeaning which also explains why she was demeaning in a playful way. She told me a couple of days later she was seeing multiple guys and I found it offputting I kissed her after she kissed some other guy the morning same day without even knowing it. Sometimes I also wonder if the fact that she dated multiple guys explains her behavior.

Going back to cute: so like I said, I take that word is a positive. But I guess if I am trying to understand *other people* that might be a moot point if they all agree to take it as a negative. So do you think *she* used the word "cute" because of lack of respect towards me even though *I* was thinking of that word as a compliment?


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

It ditched my long reply because I wasn't logged in when I submitted. Lame. Anyway, that "cute" was meant to be snarky. And that woman is permiscuous and was looking for an excuse to end things. You dodged a bullet.


----------



## GibberingMaw (Jul 3, 2017)

No I wouldn't, I rarely get complimented at all.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

causalset said:


> You just reminded me of something. So i don't do sex before marriage but I do do sexual "things" such as snuggling naked. So anyway, there was one girl whom I had just one date with and who spontaneously started kissing me and snuggling while we both lifted up our shirts (we were on the street and then in the car). Anyway, she told me that "snuggling is cute" afterwords. I took it as somewhat positive, although for the most part I just puzzled about the meaning: I though "cute" refers to the person, not to the action. And also "cute" is supposed to be a quality, but "doing" something isn't a quality. Thats what I been thinking...


To be honest I can see why those things (mentioned later in your post) would put her off (regardless of her other characteristics, they are irrelevant to the broader point).

IMO you should spend time doing 2 things as a priority.

1) Contemplating the concept of context. 
2) Trying to develop your sense of empathy so you can see things from the other person's POV.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

I definately wouldnt take offense haha.


----------



## GibberingMaw (Jul 3, 2017)

sad1231234 said:


> I definately wouldnt take offense haha.


I know right? I'd love if ANYONE called me cute. Yes, i'm pathetic. :nerd:


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No. I'd like it.

Unless it was referring to my genitals. 
Or things that I'm insecure about. Like my shoe size.


----------

